# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Mantra Based Lucid WILD Induction

## Hijo de la Luna

What I am offering is very simple. Take any mantra but for example we'll use mine, "Mind Awake-Body Asleep". Simply repeat this mantra again & again until you get distracted. When you get distracted try and ascertain whether you are sleep dreamin or awake.  Try to do this without moving if you can.  If you are sleeping or dreaming then congratulations! If you are still awake note the difference in your level of relaxation. Pay attention. It usually takes me 6-7minutes for me to enter a WILD. This method is very simple, quick and effective.  I use it successfully  four times last week using this during napping WILDs. :ClouDing around: 

I will say when I first started using this method the dreams were tiny or short. I had several of them in rapid succession. Every time I got sucked into a dream I would stop repeating the mantra. In seconds I started again and went into another. Yay!!! he he he If I woke up booo!!! I simply started again and I went into another WILD but only slightly longer. Yay!!!
 ::idea::

----------


## MasterMind

Nice  :smiley: 

I try this with a wbtb tonight x)

Btw What realitycheck should I do, if I'm not supposed to move :S

----------


## Draxis

I've used something like this before but when trying to get SP. I actually talked myself into SP mostly. Weird experience, but I pretty much view this as crucial as otherwise I'd fall asleep

----------


## fgopl

_Didntnwork_

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Didntnwork



Please try to be more constructive with your posting, 'didn't' and 'work' are two separate words, punctuation would be nice, too.

It didn't work, what does that tell us? That we should disregard the thread and the OP's work? How didn't it work? Describe your experience, negativity won't help anyone and certainly won't help you lucid dream.

----------


## LikesToTrip

> Please try to be more constructive with your posting. 'Didn't' and 'work' are two separate words; punctuation would be nice too.
> 
> It didn't work; what does that tell us? That we should disregard the thread and the OP's work? How didn't it work? Describe your experience. Negativity won't help anyone and certainly won't help you lucid dream.



********Proper punctuation would be nice.

As far as the method, I've used a very similar method. I would MILD WILD in hopes that I would WILD successfully, but if I didn't I also had the chance to MILD in the dream. Killing two birds with one stone; works well for me.

----------


## Sydney

This sounds pretty cool! Never tried this before. I'll try it tonight.
Usually it takes me at least 25 minutes or so to enter SP, but I can't be really for sure, I've only done it once.

----------


## funnky

sounds interesting. i will try

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Ctharlhie


It didn't work, what does that tell us? That we should disregard the thread and the OP's work? How didn't it work? Describe your experience, negativity won't help anyone and certainly won't help you lucid dream.



It tells you that it didn't work... And did he say that you should disregard anything? Maybe he doesn't know why it didn't work. You don't have to have a lucid dreaming degree in order to be on this site. Oh look at that. You made a post that was even more worthless then the post you just bitched about. Good gob  






			
				negativity won't help anyone and certainly won't help you lucid dream.
			
		


How is "it didn't work" negative? It is stating a fact. Should he say "omg this technique is amazing, it works every time I try it!"? Even when it didn't? The only thing negative is you complaining about his post. 

@the op. I have accidentally dome this before. I was laying there saying a mantra for MILD and I happen to go strait to a lucid dream. It was a very nice surprise.*

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

> Nice 
> 
> I try this with a wbtb tonight x)
> 
> Btw What realitycheck should I do, if I'm not supposed to move :S



Use visual cues. One thing I do is try to see if there are reflections and if they are accurate, check the light source(s) to see if they agree with shadows. The nature of WILDs occur in a mid theta focus or so. You prolly won't experience deep sleep but lucky for us we aren't really trying to catch up on our sleep. We are trying to lucid dream. Also when I focus on what I want to do in a lucid dream I will begin to bring them to mind before I begin. When I begin I relax first. Second as my alert relaxation turns to drowsy I begin using the mantra. My point is that when I prime my mind & I am aware that I started this whole ritual in my room for example. By using this tech I am not losing awareness because involving speech generates beta waves (wakeful awareness) I remain alert and coherent to realize a dream is forming or here. Once I am in the dream I can recall my desire to see speak to a person and bam either the show up or I go to them and when I see them in a new setting and remember that my body is in my room that only serves to ireinforce and maintain my awareness that I am dreaming. So there are many dream signs but a relaxed consistent decision to develop & maintain coherency is the true key for in WILD ideally you would never lose the awareness that you are dreaming. When the dream is dawning upon you you will know it. I can't tell you how but if you are WILDing you will simply know it in you own way. There is no wrong way to do it as long as it works for you.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

P.S. I also wanted to add after I read my post again. You might hear yourself snoring. Whether I hear myself snoring or I see dreams or dream bits forming lets me know where I am on the spectrum of awareness. Sometimes I notice my body twitching. Other times I close my eyes and I might be in a dream. The mantra is used to center the mind and has benefits in terms of its content like an affirmation. A focused mind is a mind at peace. When we are at peace we can relax. How quickly I can relax seems to be the magic on how long it takes to get there. I do stands as a tree chi kung before I do it. My body is left exhausted but my mind is very alert. This is ideal for obvious reasons I hope. the mind-body mirror one another. When one gets relaxed the other does so the mantra focuses and calms the mind while carrying your awareness into the dream. After u use any command or signal and accompany it with a specific state of awareness, strong emotion positive or negative then your body associates that command with that state of awareness or emotional state. So with time the association of your consistent mantra becomes more powerful and thus more practical leading you to that state of awareness more quickly a second time.

----------


## Sydney

Wait.. so can you explain how you relax again?

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

My favorite way to begin WILD is by axhausting the physical body with stands as a tree qi gong also called Zhan Zhuang. Essentially I am taking advantage of post isometric relaxation. The Zhan Zhuang training requires you to hold a position for a long time 20minutes or more. After the training ends my body relaxes deeply & quickly from exhaustion. then I use the mantra/anchor mind awake body asleep. The mantra serves to focus and relax my mind. This focusing and relaxing builds upon the results achieved with the above practice. Now I relax my mind by repeating the mantra. I repeat the mantra as I notice myself relaxing progressively. As I relax & focus mentally the spaces between the repetitions of the mantra grow. The mental relaxation comes throu focused extended repetition. The mantra is the sound but it is much more than that. It is autosuggestion for the mantra is intrinsic to my intent. It is anchor because I use it consistently and this repition of mantra with experience creates a conditioned response.

----------


## Frobthebuilder

I think this might work. I've had success with MILD before.

----------


## M11ke

I like your mantra haha. I'm going to try this, it seems like it would be effective. Thanks ::D:

----------


## Mildog

Great tutorial man. Il try this tonight

----------


## Simplicity0

Good tutorial to explore =]

----------


## arqmeister

This technique indeed works. If anyone is skeptical about mantras, just remember, it's auto suggestion. Also keep in mind, sleep paralysis is not a goal in and of itself, it is simply a sign that you are getting close to your goal of a lucid dream. I'm new to this forum but have been doing this technique for a couple of years now. I still struggle with blocking out hypnogogic hallucinations, but i'm working on it.

----------

